# Dog waterfowl Blind -Best?



## swampcollielover

All, I picked up a Mudhut last season but my dogs would not kennel in it, although they are kennel trained and sleep in kennels. Any training tips or suggestions on better/best blind to use for duck hunting. I hunt out of layout blinds 100% of the time...


----------



## MSinykin

I have the Rig'Em Right Field Bully and have been really happy with it. We have only hunted out of it a dozen times or so but I have had no issues with my girl kenneling right in. It is different than the Mutt Hut in that she goes in the back and then just lay's down. I put it right next to the laydown and works very slick. I guess the dog's size would be a factor my girl is about 62 lbs. I am suprised that your dog's would not kennel into as they are kennel trained, my only suggestion would be lot's of repetition at home and out training.


----------



## grnhd

You're probably going to have to work with your dog with the blind. Its something different and even though the command is the same he's never used it with a blind. My old dog was trained for kennel but when I went to a dog blind she didn't understand. After a few days they will put together what you want.


----------



## swampcollielover

Thanks ... The comments...as always more training, although I like the rear entry Idea I will check this blind also..


----------



## shawninthesticks

Put his food bowl in there a couple times ,he'll train himself.

The only problem I found with the rear door is that it makes a breezeway ,and on cold windy days /with a wet dog,it only makes them colder quicker .I zip tied the back doors of my GHG together and the front ones open.


----------



## Darin Brewer

I know there isn't much love for the pro's on here but here is a good video of getting dog's into a ground blind. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYu1U5k-s6M&list=PL9393BBB0ADA17923&index=30 I also placed my dog blind where my dog's kennel was and had him to kennel there. I started inside and moved to outside. Hope it helps.


----------



## uplandwaterdog

Avery Finisher Blind. Takes seconds to set up, closed back to keep dog out of wind and hide any tail wagging. Also the blind has vegetation straps to add additional local vegetation to it. The blind packs into its own little bag which I have added longer tent stakes, rubber mallet with hook on end for pulling stakes, thermacell for the dog. Just mud up the blind when you first get it so it does not stand out.


----------



## Richard Davis

Throw a dog biscuit in blind, tell him kennel a few times. Then let him retrieve a duck or pigeon from blind. Make it fun & he will teach himself like other poster said


----------



## swampcollielover

Darin, Anyone who has problems with pro's cannot be much of a dog person....but that's just my opinion. Like the video thanks....good looking lab....also... I appreciate the help....


----------



## jd6400

swampcollielover said:


> All, I picked up a Mudhut last season but my dogs would not kennel in it, although they are kennel trained and sleep in kennels. Any training tips or suggestions on better/best blind to use for duck hunting. I hunt out of layout blinds 100% of the time...


I have had them all and the rigem has held up the best for me.Just wish they were a little longer. Jim


----------



## Fowl Dawgs

I think Rig 'em Right has the best offering, it is big enough for any size dog. It stores nicely and you can get a snow cover for it. It is also small enough to hide in between two rows of corn.


----------



## lawenforcer

I think I am going to go with a Rig Em Right this year. They look very simple and big enough for my lab to be comfortable for those long hunts, lol....


----------



## plhsurfer

I just received the GHG Ground Force and Field Stand.. looks like it is going to work great for me this year.


----------



## southgeorgia

To give you another option, Momarsh has created a dog stand that looks versatile. They were taking pre orders and should ship soon. They have a video of it on their website.


----------



## marsh

I have the GHG blind that my 75lb Chessie hunts out of. She runs in the back, I don't Velcro the doors on the back and lays looking out the front. I have seen her turn around in it, but not very easily. It has held up well and if I needed to I would buy another one.


----------



## Daren Galloway

I am a big fan of the Hard Core Dog Cave, well built, and simple. In general I don't like Avery products they seem to break if you look at them wrong.


----------



## JustinS

I love my Avery finisher dog blind it folds up to fit into its bag and to set it up you just pull on the handles it has sturdy frame so the dog doesn't cause movement and is low profile


----------



## Hunter's W

I recently put together a list of the top dog blinds and MOmarsh Invisilab and the Tanglefree Flight Series Dog Blind were some of the top ones!

https://hunterswholesale.net/blogs/news/best-dog-blinds-for-duck-hunting


----------



## MissSkeeter

swampcollielover said:


> All, I picked up a Mudhut last season but my dogs would not kennel in it, although they are kennel trained and sleep in kennels. Any training tips or suggestions on better/best blind to use for duck hunting. I hunt out of layout blinds 100% of the time...


I layout shoot 100% of the time in shallow marsh environments.
There are lots of swans around, so I layout in a white parka and still get close shooting due to a low profile.

I use 2 jet sleds..one for me and one for the retriever who is back about 50 yards behind me in the willows.
I like jet sleds instead of conventional dog blinds because they easily stack,
they are handy for putting out and picking up dekes,
they can easily be overturned to drain completely while the retriever is out retrieving,
they keep the retriever warm and dry with a simple ridgerest camping pad
they are handy to catch parts while working on the outboard (changing water pump, etc)
they are useful for dragging gear to and from duck camp from the boat
starting with pups, they are "place" in the yard, "place" in the boat, "place" in the field
they are handy if I need to quarter and solo-butcher a bull moose


----------



## swampcollielover

A few years ago, after selling my Mud Hutt, I found a new dog blind that has a from with collapsible legs w/feet that will not sink in the bottom mud. My dog loves it and the versatility it offers is superb. 

I just looked to check what the name is I could not find it. Seems a new company makes them now..MOMarsh Invisi-Lab Optifade!  I picked it up at Rogers Sporting Goods, but I am sure you can find them in other stores or on line. The legs can be folded under allowing the blind to be used flat on the land, or if you are in a blind you can set it up in just about any water you can walk into with chest waders....check it out, you won't be sorry...

These were also mentioned above as a recommended Dog Blind!

I got mine in 2014 and it is still in good shape, I have not had to repair anything on it so far.


----------



## MissSkeeter

For my "dog blind" the main function is keeping the dog warm and dry.
I have the dog about 50 yards behind me in cover which I like so the dog can mark all falls and I can release the dog when the action is slow.
I also think it helps preserve their hearing 50 yards behind my shooting...


----------



## Alternater43

I believe some training and repetitions are enough to solve this problem.


----------

